# البطانيه العجيبه



## الشماليه (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*شامل بضاعتي بالصور ماراح تندمووو* 
**أهم ما يميز هذي النوعية **

*إنها لجميع أفراد العائلة 


*أكمام واسعة مع إمكانية غسلها في الغسالة 

* ألوانها متعددة

*دافئة وثقيلة وعمليه وما تعيق الحركة منظرها جميل وتشعرك بالدفئ



[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]


<A href="http://www.asuaqqatar.com/up/download.php?img=80" target=_blank rel=nofollow>









السعر 5ريال






السعر 15 ريال


ابواك ومحافظ ع لوح سيارات

تشكيله واسعه من قبعات الصوف المبطنه مع الشال 

السعر 25 ريال



 
__________________
عباره عن سله لترامس القهوه والشاي + حافظه للفناجين + حافظه لعلبة للمناديل

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]

سعر الحبه 40 ريال 

منظم شنطة اليد النسائية 
يحتوي على جيوب واسعة 
وجيوب جانبية للجوالات 
وسهل تغييرة من شنطة الى شنطة 






سعر الدرزن 12 حبه فقط 110 ريال​


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: البطانيه العجيبه*

الله يوفقك ...............كم درزن سلاسل لوحة السياره ؟؟؟


----------



## ام فيصل و (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: البطانيه العجيبه*

سله لترامس القهوه والشاي + حافظه للفناجين + حافظه لعلبة للمناديل
ابي هذا

كيف اتواصل معك وابغى اعرف الالوان


----------



## ألفهد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: البطانيه العجيبه*

كم سعر البطانية العجيبة ( سعر جملة )
0555414379


----------



## الشماليه (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: البطانيه العجيبه*

هلا فيك سعر الجمله احسبها لك ب15ريال الحبه


----------



## ىخىه-ةةة (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: البطانيه العجيبه*

أختي الغالية الشمالية أنا أبي أشتري منك البطانية العجيبة درزن وأسلال القهوة بكم درزنها أرجوش ردي علي في أسرع وقت أرجوشس راسليني على الأميل أنا في أنتظارك وكم رقم جوالش


----------

